# Twitch  - Renderer not available



## macskull (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe, wie der Titel bereits sagt, ein Problem mit Twitch. 
Ich wollte mir gerade einen Stream anschauen, da bekam ich die oben genannte Fehlermeldung, sowohl bei Firefox als auch im Internet Explorer.
Auf meinem Laptop, den ich die letzten 2 Wochen benutzt habe, geht alles. Vorher funktionierte auch alles auf meinem Rechner und jetzt bekomme ich plötzlich diese Meldung.
Habe jetzt mal alles aktualisiert, vom Browser bis zum Graka-Treiber, aber geändert hat sich leider nichts. Andere Video Programme, wie Youtube, funktionieren tadellos.
Hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte und wie man es behebt? Würde mich echt freuen!

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Edit: Über die Video Einstellung "Pop-out-Player" kann ich die Videos sehen...aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung für das zugrundeliegende Problem sein.


----------



## FrankEMeyer (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo macskull,
ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit Opera und Firefox, darum glaube ich das es ein Twitch Problem ist.
Auch weil das Problem zeitgleich mit der Meldung von Twitch über einen neuen Beta-Test kam.
Anscheinend fehlt auf unseren Rechner irgendein "Renderer"
Leider funktioniert bei mir nicht einmal der Umweg über den "Pop-out-Player". Den Chat kann ich zwar lesen und auch drin schreiben aber Bild und Ton bleiben weg.
Kann irgendeiner Helfen wo man sich den fehlenden "Renderer" besorgen kann? Oder hat einer Informationen? Bei Twitch selber schein man sich diesem Problem gar nicht bewusst zu sein.


----------



## sowosamma71 (19. Oktober 2017)

hallo Leidensgenossen!

habe exakt dasselbe problem wie macskull, im netz habe ich leider nix gefunden,was bei der problemlösung helfen könnte  ich schätze, es handelt sich hier um eine klassische "verschlimmbesserung" die wahrscheinlich, da
bin ich frankemeyer´s meinung, twitch noch gar nicht bewusst geworden ist.vielleicht ist sie aber auch zu selten, als dass sich twitch drum kümmern würde/müsste :/ über tips würde auch ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Clegan (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe das Problem mit dem schwarzen Streambild und der Anzeige "Renderer not available" auch seit 2 Tagen.
Alle anderen Browser (Vivaldi, Chrome, Opera) funktionieren aber bei mir.
Ich hab wegen des irren Speicherbedarfs meines FF einige Änderungen vor 2 Tagen vorgenommen,
- in Adresszeile   about:config eingegeben, dort bei “browser.sessionhistory.max_total_viewers”    5  eingegeben statt der -1, wo ich dann immer (bei einigen offen Tabs) 5-6 GB Ram Verbrauch hatte.
Kann nicht sagen ob das schuld war, hat aber was FF betrifft ungemein geholfen.

Noch mehr Fundstellen zu Speicherauslastung (s.nützlich für FF :
firefox  hohe speicherauslastung - Google-Suche

-  bei "Einstellungen" 
Empfohlene Leistungseinstellungen verwenden:  hab ich HW Beschleunigung angehakt
Wer hier alles wieder auch anders probieren, wollte nur mal schnell ein Feedback geben.
Und ja: auch ich hab im Netz mit Google nichts zu dieser Meldung ("Renderer ..")  gefunden, sehr eigenartig.


Ergänzung:
bei mir geht es jetzt auch mit FF wieder, bei den Einstellungen von Twitch (neben dem Namen ein Pfeil) habe ich den Haken vor "Beta Site" weggenommen. Das ist eine neue Oberfläche für Twitch, wo u.a. auch das Flüstern noch nicht implementiert ist. Also weg damit.
Und bei “browser.sessionhistory.max_total_viewers”  habe ich jetzt 0 eingegeben, ich hab ja nur 4 GB Ram.
Was jetzt genau geholfen hat kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, vielleicht hat auch Twitch reagiert.


----------



## macskull (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Antworten. Dachte mir schon fast, dass ich nicht alleine dastehe, als ich gesehen hab, dass der thread bereits knapp 3000 Hits hat, aber keine Antworten.
Das Problem liegt also vermutlich an Twitch und es heißt wohl einfach abwarten...schade, aber kann man wohl nicht viel machen. Überraschend ist nur, dass kein Alteingesessener aus dem Forum dieses Problem zu haben scheint, was mich schon ein wenig überrascht. Das mit dem Beta Test habe ich aber irgendwie nicht mitbekommen...gut möglich, dass da irgendwas verbockt wurde. 
Nutzt ihr eigentlich Windows 7 oder 10? An meinem Rechner läuft nämlich noch 7 auf meinem Laptop, auf dem es ja funktioniert, dagegen 10.

MfG


----------



## FrankEMeyer (20. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir läuft sogar noch Windows XP, aber bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit Twitch, also kann es wohl nicht am Betriebssystem liegen wenn bei Windows 7 der Fehler auch auftritt. 
Ich würde Twitch ja anschreiben, aber mein Englisch "is for runaway". 
Die Situation erinnert mich gerade an YouTube. 
Da ist man auch bei auftretenden Bug völlig hilflos und kann nur geduldig abwarten bis der Fehler irgendwann von alleine verschwindet. ;(


----------



## FrankEMeyer (22. Oktober 2017)

Problem ist bei mir gelöst.
Wie ich gestern Twitch startete, kam eine Meldung "ob ich weiter die Beta testen möchte oder lieber wieder auf die alte Version gehen möchte". Natürlich hab ich direkt "zurückkehren" angeklickt und oh wunder, die Streams laufen wieder.
Ich schwöre ich hab stundenlang danach gesucht wo man die Beta wieder abgeschaltet bekommt und auch im Netz gab es keine Informationen. Angeblich sollte neben dem Namen rechts ein Pfeil sein, den man anklicken musste, aber dieser Pfeil war bei mir definitiv nicht da.
Jetzt läuft wieder alles aber ich hoffe das dieser Fehler behoben wird, bevor das nächste Update von Twitch kommt. Sonst seh ich schwarz.


----------



## macskull (25. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir geht es leider immer noch nicht. Hab allerdings auch keinen Twitch Account, daher kam bei mir auch keine Frage nach der Beta.
Werde also warten müssen bis die Sache irgendwie behoben wird...schade. Wobei ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe warum es auf dem Laptop läuft...kann eigentlich nur eine Kombination aus Windows 7 und dieser Beta sein.


----------



## macskull (4. November 2017)

Sooo...jetzt geht es bei mir auch endlich wieder. Scheint als hätte Twitch das Problem behoben. 

MfG

Edit: Funktioniert nur im Firefox...Internetexplorer zeigt immer noch eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## c0rn (20. Dezember 2017)

Sooo... bei mir lags daran dass ich eine Windows N Version installiert hab. N = ohne Mediakram

Das Mediazeug gibts als Pack von Microsoft zum download.

Video- und Audio-Wiedergabeprobleme in Firefox unter Windows beheben | Hilfe zu Firefox


----------

